# Help good orthodontist needed !



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi its ages since iv'e been on the forum. Myself and husband are moving over sooner than previously expected and I am in desperate need of information on a good orthodontist as I have brace's. We are hopefully moving to Tala so are there any in the area ? Also really need to find out how much my ongoing treatment will cost. If anyone knows any information it would be much apreciated. Thanks


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Try this link for some Paphos based orthodontists:

Members of the Cyprus orthodontic society

My brother in law went to an orthodontist based in Nicosia but also has an office that he and wife run in Limassol who are both very good, lots of experience and US educated. Here is his info if you want to travel to Limassol:

Papademetriou, Michalakis 14 Strovolos Avenue, Flat 203, 2011, Nicosia 22210323 22510324 [email protected]


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

*Thanks for info*



Cleo Shahateet said:


> Try this link for some Paphos based orthodontists:
> 
> Members of the Cyprus orthodontic society
> 
> ...


I
Thank you for your reply I will look in to that. Dont suppose you know how much your brother in laws treatment was ? As this would also be good to know just so I have an idea of cost. Thanks.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Erin said:


> I
> Thank you for your reply I will look in to that. Dont suppose you know how much your brother in laws treatment was ? As this would also be good to know just so I have an idea of cost. Thanks.


It was 4 years ago and in Cyprus pounds it was about 1500. Things have gotten more expensive since then but don't know how much more in that area or what the exchange to Euros would be now.


----------

